# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho xưởng sx giá tốt



## Thuanhailongvan (17/12/20)

*Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay không? đại lý chuyên nghiệp.*

Việc phân vân lựa chọn giữa máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin là điều dễ hiểu, căn bản đây là  thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần cassette được đánh giá hàng đầu ngành điều hòa không khí nói chung và về mặt sản phẩm nói riêng. Có thể nói, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin với chất lượng, thiết kế và mức giá không chênh lệch nhau là mấy, một 9 một 10 quả thật khó mà đưa ra quyết định…
 Xem thêm:  
+++   Đại lý chuyên bán và t*hi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette*
+++    *Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay không?*





*

ĐẶC ĐIỂM  MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN .*


*Về nguồn gốc và xuất xứ.*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin  là sản phẩm thuộc công nghệ Nhật Bản, được sản xuất tại Thái Lan.

Với _máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin_, điểm khác biệt lớn nhất đó là hãng toàn lực tập trung vào một ngành chính là sản xuất máy lạnh theo nhu cầu và xu hướng của người dùng, bên cạnh đó việc mở rộng nơi sản xuất ở Malaysia để giảm giá thành và phù hợp với điều kiện của người tiêu dùng cũng là một điểm cộng.
*Về mẫu mã thiết kế.*



Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin có thiết kế mặt nạ dàn lạnh đồng nhất, với thiết kế uyển chuyển và tinh tế như LG. Dù cho máy 1.5hp hay 3.0hp hay 5.0hp... thì thiết kế dàn lạnh của nó cũng đồng nhất với kích thước 950*950mm, với hướng thổi 360 độ, có thể lắp máy theo bất cứ hướng nào và dễ dàng điều chỉnh độ cao.
*Về chất lượng làm mát.*


Không giống như các dòng máy treo tường bình thường cần đến 5 – 6 phút để căn phòng được mát hoàn toàn mà đôi khi lưu lượng gió còn không đều, người ngồi xa có thể sẽ không được mát, với máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin thì chỉ cần 3 phút là không gian của bạn đã ngập tràn trong sự mát mẻ


*Về chi phí đầu tư và mặt hạn chế của sản phẩm.*

Mức giá của máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin “nhỉnh” hơn đôi chút so với máy lạnh âm trần khác

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin chính vì độ phổ biến và chất lượng cực đỉnh của nó mà luôn bị cháy hàng, bên cạnh đó, mức giá sản phẩm của Daikin cũng được đánh giá là cao nhất thị trường, khó khăn cho người mua hàng tầm trung muốn sử dụng và đầu tư.
*
ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin  cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường, nhà hàng tiệc cưới,… đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia
Là đại lý cấp 1 của máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin  cho nên giá máy lạnh âm trần cassette bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ. 








*CÓ THỂ THAY THẾ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN BẰNG NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO*

Không thể phủ nhận độ chất lượng vượt trội của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin  tuy nhiên, không phải khách hàng nào cũng đều có đủ điều kiện để lựa chọn lắp đặt hoặc là máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, bởi lẽ, mức giá của  sản phẩm này cũng được gọi là khá cao so với mặt bằng chung.

*Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette khác như thuộc tầm trung như:*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech.
_Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy_


*Hoặc các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette thuộc Việt Nam sản xuất có giá rẻ như:*



Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki.
*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu ngay lại 2 số Hotline của Hải Long Vân.


0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.


Chúng tôi sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin* nhanh chóng và tốt nhất cho bạn.

Mỗi đường link sản phẩm đều sẽ có giá tham khảo theo từng model, mẫu mã của nó, tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là tạm thời, giá sẽ còn lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm. Vì vậy, đừng chần chừ mà hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận những khuyến mãi tốt nhất nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   So sánh: Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy?


----------

